# Browning Nomad Stalker II



## JLeon (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello, my first post on here. I just recently received this bow as a gift, it looks pretty awesome. I bought a glove, im using the same arrows he gave me, cedar arrows. Id like to know more about it, here are some pics. Thanks!


































































P.S
I already changed the arrow rest. Has a brand new looking Dracon 12 Strand string.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J -

Not much to tell, Browning made some sweet bows in the 60's and 70's. The II series bows are longer than the I seriers bows (the Nomad Stalker is 52", and probably one of the worst bows I've ever shot , you should be fine with the NS II @ 60").

Except for being one of Browning's plain jane bows, still has the same limb design as the fancier models like the Cobra and Explorer and should be a sweet shooter. Enjoy.

Viper1 out.


----------

